# Older dog meets younger kitty taining tips - Any advice welcome!



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

For those of you who own both cats and dogs, I would LOVE to hear how your methods!

I plan on getting a female, German Shepherd puppy in winter 2012 from a good breeder. She will be as young as 8 weeks. 

Shortly after, we plan to have a kitten/young cat join our family. Ideally, I know it's better and safer if I get a cat first before the puppy, or immediately after the puppy. Unfortunately, given our financial situation, I doubt we can afford to raise both a puppy and a kitten at the same time. Realistically, the kitty won't be joining until a year later or a little after that. Naturally, I want my German shepherd puppy first. I am fully aware that dogs, especially German shepherds, naturally have a high prey drive.

Here are my plans on how to train my future dog to get along with the kitty:

*Early Socialization.*

I understand socializing your puppy early is important, especially with people and other dogs. I plan to dedicate extra time and care in puppyhood to help train my dog on how to deal with both children, other dogs and cats. Luckily, I have family members and friends who own dogs of different sizes ( including a itty bitty chihuahua and a Italian grey hound) where we will schedule play dates. If I'm lucky, I can ask some of our church friends/ co-workers if I can have our dog meet their kids in addition to that. Unfortunately we don't have anyone near us that has cats we can socialize puppy with. 

I will be asking my breeder is she can allow us to visit her with our dog. This way I can have our dog not only interact with her parents, but new puppy litters (once they are old enough for socialization.)

At the Petsmart near us, they have a cat adoption center. This may be where we will get our cat. I plan on taking our dog for frequent visits to look at and smell the cats. If possible, once given permission, see if I can have one of the cats (that are dog friendly) interact with my dog. I want my dog to get used to the idea that cats do not mean they are prey.

When the time comes to get a kitty, I'll be making sure to get one that is confident and comfortable around larger animals, specifically a male. I'm thinking it may be a good idea to bring my dog for this to see if both of them are fine with smelling each other. I will most likely be taking my dog home separately while my husband brings home kitty where we will be make a more proper introduction slow. First confining them in separate rooms so they get used to each others scent before having gradual exposure. 

I will also be discouraging my dog from chasing smaller animals and avoid toys that resemble animal pelts. I will be re-directing any displayed prey drive directed towards an animal to an appropriate toy instead. 

By the time we get kitty, our dog will most likely have experienced at least 1 heat cycle ( I've decided she will not be spayed until she is around 18 months old). I have a theory that with those in season hormones, she may be more prone to see smaller animals as "puppies" where she may be inclined to nurture and protect kitty. I'm hoping this will be especially true when I will expose her to very young puppies from my breeder. 

Please share with me your thoughts and experience. 

Thanks!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't have cats, but I definitely think the best way would be to let your dog meet as many cats as he can, as early as possible.

i took Snorkels to visit my son and their cat attacked my dog. So it goes both ways. Of course, she's not very big.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Controlling the first interactions have worked well with ours. The biggest problem is prey drive. I keep my dog on leash when the cat is present until I am 100% sure they are good together. Usually a couple of good kitty swats across the nose does the job of establishing a little respect with no injury (other than pride). My girls get snippy when in heat, they are kind of prima donna, and if anything tend to be more standoffish. Hopefully yours will be different.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Cesar was raised with cats the breeders had about 8 cats at the time plus they had found a momma cat wandering there yard who had kittens but when cesar came in he still tried playing with my 3 cats who are all old (13,14 and 14 years) i kept a lead on Cesar everytime the cats would growl or "yell" at him i would give him a quick jerk and say "UH UH" that way he would ascotiate cat growling,hissing,meowing at me= correction and it works in favor for the cats too becuase they learn my growling,hissing,meowing at dog= he listens to me so the cats feel more confedent in there abilities to control his behavior and Cesar learns to listen to there signals and respect what THEY say.

if the cat is nervous and runs away it creates the dog WANTING to chase them setting off the dogs prey drive so it makes it more difficult to control so you want to boost a nervous cats confedece as much as possable.
also work on your dog Respecting the cats space while they eat and while they are being petted dontl et the new dog nudge you while your pettign the cat/kitten and practice feeding the cat/kitten andm aking the dog stay away from them set a plate of food down and only allow the kitten to eat it once the kitten is done pick up the plate or bowl.

this works so well with cesar i have free food out for my 3 cats and its right on the floor no barriers keeping Cesar away if he wanted to he could jsut walk over and eat cat food whenever he liked and sometimes he will sniff around the dishes and pick up the little crumbs but wont dare touch anything in the dishes. if hes sniffing around the kitty food dishes and a cat comes over to eat he steps back.

i NEVER suggest letting your cat "do the dirty work" as in making the cat teach the dog a lesson by swatting IF there have been warning signals from the cat too often i hear people who say "just let the cat smack him he'll leave it alone" always reinforce what your cats asking/warning if the cat hisses tell the dog to back off if the cat growls tell the dog NO or leave it if the cat smacks make the dog move away dont let the cat deal with it becuase some dogs dont get it Cesar is one of them in the begining if he was smack by the cats he would take it as an invitation to play where as my sisters little poodle puppy had to be "rolled" a few times to get it.

NEVER EVER EVER expect your cat and dog to be "freinds" i ALWAYS see people who let there small new puppy wrestle and play with the adult cat cause there the same size and its so cute and there "best freinds" and then suddenly that puppy get bigger and bigger and is tormenting the cat the cats a bag of nerves and the dog is getting too rough and they cant stop it becuase that adult cat is now 5 years old and that dog is only 2 years old still hyper adolecent wanting to go go go while the cats older and wanting to slow down.

so even though its cute and funny and the cat is playing back never let your puppy nip or chase the cat or wrestle with it sure theres some exceptions some dogs learn to be gentle with cats and they are laid back as they age with the cat but thats not the norm so dont expect it.

and of coarse socielize your puppy to as many cats as possable IF your able try to bring kittens and cats INTO your home or yard so the dogs gets accustom to having them in his/her living space and not jsut in other peoples.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you for the wonderful feedback! I will keep your methods in mind


----------

